# News: Dog loves a bath



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Cute. But my thoughts immediately ran along the lines of I hope they get all of the water out of his/her ears and I hope the soap is gentle on his eyes. Sorry, it's the nurse in me.

My three loves bath time. If you say bath time, you'd better be out of the direct path to our bathroom or the herd with knock you down. Bailey and Riley do the same at comb out time, but Banker is a bit slower to arrive.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw this yesterday--simply adorable. I am sure the dog would not be so content to lay there if the soap was stinging his eyes. Most dog shampoos are tearless too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like a Polar Bear to me! Cute!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Such a cute video! I just saw this on Facebook and died of cuteness overload!


----------

